# My Sleep Pattern (or lackthereof) + Hedgie's Sleep Pattern



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay, so as a college student in a quarter (or trimester) system in the final few weeks of the quarter, my sleep pattern is....well needless to say, non-existent.

I sleep at the most random hours of the day and I do all my work in my room, so when I'm working the light is on....

I bet you can already tell where I'm going with this.

I already noticed my hedgie's sleep pattern has changed due to my lackthereof (its trying to fit my pattern to his and has been OKAY so far)

I tend to be up late so he doesnt wake up till about 3AM (about the time I go to sleep lately)...and will stay up till almost 11AM after the sun has already rose.

I am wondering if this is a bad thing, and since my schedule is so off, should I try doing something to try to keep his on path?

Comments/Suggestions?? :-\

Btw, I know, I'm a pain in the butt, but I am trying to juggle a full time girlfriend a full course schedule in the last few weeks of the quarter, and take care of my hedgie as best as I can!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Maybe you could cover the cage with a dark sheet so that the light will not keep him up? I cover my hedgie cage every night because there is a night light nearby and also sometimes we don't go to bed until very late. I cover it at about 10 or 11pm and uncover it at about 8am. As soon as I cover it they usually come out and will run and eat even if I am in the room making noise. 

Good luck


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Depending on the type of cage you use, I agree with lane_m about covering the cage. If it's a well ventilated cage, this is a good option--but it is not something that should be used if it's something not well ventilated like an aquarium (don't know your cage type, just throwing it out there). 

You should try to stay consistent and cover the cage at the same time each night, then uncover when you sleep or when it's time to leave for the morning, whichever comes first (I'm also a college student so I know how those hours go--senior year, woohoo! :lol: ). That way it gets dark at the same time each night and light can get in when morning arrives.

A lot of people have tried this method and it seems to work for them.


----------

